# Any Ideas For Fuse / Breaker Containment



## LarryA (Mar 6, 2009)

I've done a search and don't seem to see what I'm looking for. I need some ideas on how to make a containment to hold my switches, trolling motor receptacle, and 12V outlet, and also house my fuse block and circuit breaker. Everything I think of leaves me with a problem of access to the fuses. I want to locate the enclosure behind the stern seat and to the side on a 14' Aluminum V Hull. I'll have a deck, of sorts, across the rear to support my fuel tank and maybe have a storage area. I'm concerned about water getting in to the fuse block if I cover the enclosure with carpeting. I don't know if this makes sense or not but I can't find anything on how others may have dealt with this type of thing.
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## russ010 (Mar 6, 2009)

have you thought about making an enclosure out of plexiglass? if you use 1/4" thick, you can use screws to put it together


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 6, 2009)

Have you thought about a plastic weather tight junction box from Home Depot. They are $11.95 for a 6"x6" and they have bigger ones. The negative I see is that you would need a screw driver to access it.


----------



## LarryA (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm going to check if I have any old threads strated for when I begain my trailer rebuild. I can use that to post updates with the boat.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 8, 2009)

Specknreds said:


> Have you thought about a plastic weather tight junction box from Home Depot. They are $11.95 for a 6"x6" and they have bigger ones. The negative I see is that you would need a screw driver to access it.


I used a 2x4 plastic box to mount 2 switches and in line fuses velcroed to the boat.


----------



## LarryA (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for th replies. After looking around I decided to go with a project box from Radio Shack ($5).
Here is my basic electrical enclosure. Things didn't go very smoothly and I had to tear half if it apart and fix a big mistake but overall it should be fine once covered. There is no top on it now, I want to carpet this separately and screw it on so I can get at the switch wiring connections if need be.
The enclosure will sit behind the rear seat against the starboard side. The angles made for some interesting construction and a few choice words.
I have a 6 fuse block (the flat plastic automotive type fuses) and a MinKota 60 AMP breaker inside the box.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks good.Adding carpet?


----------



## LarryA (Mar 12, 2009)

ben2go said:


> Looks good.Adding carpet?



Thanks. Yes. I'll be covering it with a gray Lowe's Outdoor carpet. I think it's going to be a challenge to route my 4AWG battery cable inside this and into the box to the breaker.
Would it be a good idea to put a breaker at the battery also? I figured before the 4 gauge cable would go, everything else would have already burned up. 4AWG is a really thick cable. My thoughts are to run the positive cable to the breaker for the trolling motor and also branch from that connection to my fuse block. the 60AMP beaker should be more than enough to handle what I'll have run on 12 volt st a given time.


----------



## btechvft70 (Mar 12, 2009)

Larry you wouldn't happen to have a picture of the wiring of the switch panel and the fuse block would you?


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice job!
Good choice.


----------



## LarryA (Mar 12, 2009)

btechvft70 said:


> Larry you wouldn't happen to have a picture of the wiring of the switch panel and the fuse block would you?



Here's a picture of the inside of the box with the breaker and fuse block:






Here's my drawing for the wiring (looks good on paper):


----------



## LarryA (Mar 13, 2009)

Got the enclosure covered tonight, it wasn't as hard as i thought it would be to fit. I think it turned out pretty nicely. I need to cover the top yet but that will be easy.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice looking setup! 8)


----------



## LarryA (Mar 13, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Nice looking setup! 8)



Thank you Waterwings.
This was my first attempt at upholstery work. i was a bit apprehensive but figured I didn't have anything to really lose. For this I used 3M spray adhesive. I have outdoor carpet adhesive for the flooring but figured the spray would be easier on the enclosure.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks good.Real pro looking set up.


----------



## LarryA (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello: I am putting all new posts regarding this boat and work done into the following thread:
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=6062
Thanks for looking and sorry for starting a rebuild thread from the start.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 14, 2009)

Good deal LarryA.Keep all in one thread.That's some good work.

Everyone please check out LarryA's other thread.It's really good.Good tips and info,also.


----------

